# Dublin Bus Real Time Information



## Conshine (11 Oct 2011)

Hi - Is the information on here accurate when it actually comes down to it?


I intend to check the website before leaving the office to minimise my waiting time at bus stops, but as I have train connections to make, I want to be sure I can trust the timings.

Thanks


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Oct 2011)

Generally they are accurate, but there are some instances where they have been late.

What stop do you get on and which service are you getting?

I only ask because I've had issues myself with the 14 at Tara Street Station not showing up at the time it should. Virtually everywhere else I've been the buses have shown as scheduled on the display.


----------



## Conshine (11 Oct 2011)

Its the 145 to/ from Stephens  Green to Heuston.
Sounds like its reliable then.


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Oct 2011)

Yeah the 145s seem to be reliable on it. Though I'd give myself a good bit of time getting to Heuston anyway what with the difficulties of buses getting onto the quays from westmoreland street, but I'm sure you've discovered that anyway.


----------



## Latrade (11 Oct 2011)

The app has been reliable for me on all routes I use. It's always worth checking back to it occasionally as it is real time and a bus could suddenly hit traffic. 

Must say it's been an extremely useful little app.


----------



## Conshine (11 Oct 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> Yeah the 145s seem to be reliable on it. Though I'd give myself a good bit of time getting to Heuston anyway what with the difficulties of buses getting onto the quays from westmoreland street, but I'm sure you've discovered that anyway.


 
Out of interest, how much time at best, average and worst?


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Oct 2011)

Sorry I wouldn't have a clue, I used to do that trip a good few years ago. 

I just noticed last week when getting a bus from leeson street to parnell square that we were stuck for a good bit on westmoreland street. Now if there'd been a Garda at the cross-roads with O'Connell Bridge there wouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## theresa1 (11 Oct 2011)

A spokesman for the Department of Transport said tests on the system revealed it to be 90 per cent accurate.

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2011)

I presume the app is based on the same data as the real-time street displays. I believe that these use _GPS _data to estimate the arrival times of vehicles. As such there must be some margin of error. For example I've seen buses on _Dame Street _within sight and on the display as "due" taking another few minutes to arrive at the stop due to local traffic congestion. Even with such inaccuracies the displays (and presumably the app) are a big improvement on the old system of pot luck!


----------



## Latrade (12 Oct 2011)

ClubMan said:


> I presume the app is based on the same data as the real-time street displays. I believe that these use _GPS _data to estimate the arrival times of vehicles. As such there must be some margin of error. For example I've seen buses on _Dame Street _within sight and on the display as "due" taking another few minutes to arrive at the stop due to local traffic congestion. Even with such inaccuracies the displays (and presumably the app) are a big improvement on the old system of pot luck!


 
Yeah, I think it's pretty much the system recalculates based upon data at each stop. So it could be on time at the last stop but then suddenly hit congestion before your stop, which wouldn't (as far as I know) be reflected in the information.

I can forgive those types of discrepencies as the app makes it much better than trying to guess from it leaving the terminal to when it is at your stop.


----------



## GuitarDave (12 Oct 2011)

One major benefit of the app + also the new displays at stops is that at least you know if you've missed the bus or not. May come in especially handy when we're hit with snow again!!


----------



## flattea2 (12 Oct 2011)

Pretty certain I read from the official site that a signal is sent from the bus every 30 seconds and based on that a calculation is made. 

I've found them accurate pretty much all the time. I wouldnt be surprised if the 90% accuracy figure is correct.

Very useful service, I can time my exit from my house in the morning and have bus straight outside.


----------



## kickstart (12 Oct 2011)

I've been using it since it was launched a few weeks ago, and it has worked perfectly each time.


----------

